# Ellis 1100 Bandsaw Restoration And Modifications



## RandyM (Jan 29, 2014)

Well gang, I am back at it. Here is my next restoration project, an Ellis 1100 bandsaw. Here are the pictures of what I am starting with. This is going to be my up grade from my little 4 x 6 bandsaw. I figured I was at the point of doing the standard mods to it when this miter saw showed up on Craig's List. I couldn't refuse. So the plan is to restore and modify as I go. I hope you enjoy the project.


----------



## jneidig (Jan 29, 2014)

That is one nice looking band saw, I have never seen like it.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 29, 2014)

jneidig said:


> That is one nice looking band saw, I have never seen like it.



They are very popular in the fabrication (welding) shops. Next up I will show the teardown.


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 29, 2014)

That bandsaw looks to be in great shape, not much restoration needed, we have the same model in my buddies muffler shop, missing many parts and poorly repaired, it usable but after pricing all the replacement parts I've decided it not worth restoring. 
Nice thing about the Ellis saws are all the parts are available and they were very helpful on the phone. 
Great looking saw there RandyM


----------



## RandyM (Jan 29, 2014)

burtonbr said:


> That bandsaw looks to be in great shape, not much restoration needed, we have the same model in my buddies muffler shop, missing many parts and poorly repaired, it usable but after pricing all the replacement parts I've decided it not worth restoring.
> Nice thing about the Ellis saws are all the parts are available and they were very helpful on the phone.
> Great looking saw there RandyM



Burton, you are correct, the machine is in very good shape. Ellis does not recommend the use of coolant in making cuts. Well, needless to say, someone did use coolant and every bearing on the machine needs replacement. If I recall correctly, this machine is a 1989 vintage and has seen its fair share of use. I am one to NOT to do a half a job. I do not want to ever mess with it again for maintenance once I am done and I like my stuff looking good. Once done, it will work flawlessly for the rest of my life. Hang with me on this one, I will change your mind on it needing a resto.

You are also correct, the parts I bought for it were almost half of a new machine. So you want to make sure you start out with a good one. Mine will be BETTER than new when I finish. Wait til you see the up grades, you do not know what over kill is (as I have already been accused of here  :bitingnails until the finished result. Stay tuned.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 3, 2014)

I decided to do the project in two seperate sections, the base and the cutting head. I started with the base, this allows me to bolt things together as they are finished. So, with that being said, here are some teardown shots of the base.


----------



## xalky (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a great saw Randy! I'm sure you'll make this thing into a killer saw. Did it come new with that roll-away base? That is so cool, I've never seen one quite like it. 

Marcel


----------



## RandyM (Feb 4, 2014)

xalky said:


> Did it come new with that roll-away base?
> 
> Marcel



Yes Marcel, they are sold complete as a portable saw. Here is their website Ellis Bandsaws.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 4, 2014)

Ooooooooh, this is going to be good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## RandyM (Feb 4, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> Ooooooooh, this is going to be good!  :thumbsup:





JScott said:


> Waiting for the next installment!   :thumbsup:



Here is a teaser. The base frame all painted and ready for assembly.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 4, 2014)

JScott said:


> What did you do for prep before painting as far as removing the old paint and preparing the surface?



I decided not to do a complete stripping of the old paint. What I did was a very thorough light sanding and degreasing.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 7, 2014)

As I already mentioned, all the bearings are getting replaced. This even includes the wheels. The rubber portion of the wheels are in very good shape, just a little solvent and good as new. Next a little paint for the hubs and some new bearings. Here is the clean up of the wheels.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 7, 2014)

I always do more than a freshen-up things, I like to improve things to make them work better or faster. See if you can find all of the improvements I made to this as things unfold here. Good Luck!

Here is more of the trunion assembly.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is the new and improved chip tray handle and the new bearings for the transport handle along with the reconditioned vise.


----------



## samthedog (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice work Randy. If you are anything like me this will never be sold while your lungs have breath. After spending quality time with a machine I hate to part with it.

Paul.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 11, 2014)

samthedog said:


> Nice work Randy. If you are anything like me this will never be sold while your lungs have breath. After spending quality time with a machine I hate to part with it.
> 
> Paul.



Thank you Paul. You are correct this one is a keeper. It is going to replace my little Enco, which was to the point of preforming the customary modifications. Fortunately this one came along in time before I put the time into it. Once I get done with this one it will be as good as new. I am hoping it will then just require minimal maintenance to keep it in tip-top shape.


----------



## PurpLev (Feb 11, 2014)

that is a beauty!
nice work on it. I like that vise. I have a similar drillpress quick-vise that I'm still trying to figure out how to make work on the 4x6 bandsaw (the saw is tilted and not fully vertical like this one so it won't clear the vise. It's nice to see this one completely vertical to overcome this limitation


----------



## RandyM (Feb 11, 2014)

PurpLev said:


> that is a beauty!
> nice work on it. I like that vise. I have a similar drillpress quick-vise that I'm still trying to figure out how to make work on the 4x6 bandsaw (the saw is tilted and not fully vertical like this one so it won't clear the vise. It's nice to see this one completely vertical to overcome this limitation



Sounds like quite the challenge, Sharon. The thing with my head sitting up vertical is that it does put more twist in to the blade.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the angle plate all freshened up.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow, that looks awesome Randy & it's coming along very nice! I'm definitely going to follow this one & can't wait to see it all finished. Thanks for sharing, I love these type of threads. Really makes me want to upgrade from my little Enco 4x6 too which has been on my mind.

Will


----------



## RandyM (Feb 12, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Wow, that looks awesome Randy & it's coming along very nice! I'm definitely going to follow this one & can't wait to see it all finished. Thanks for sharing, I love these type of threads. Really makes me want to upgrade from my little Enco 4x6 too which has been on my mind.
> 
> Will



Will, are you watching Craig's List? They don't show up very often and when they do, they are usually the bigger models. I was really lucky finding a 1100 it is just the right size for me.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 13, 2014)

*TearDown*

While tearing down the cutting head I had to make a gear pulling tool to get the drive wheel off of the gear box. It wasn't coming off with out it.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 13, 2014)

[QoTE=RandyM;179544]Will, are you watching Craig's List? They don't show up very often and when they do, they are usually the bigger models. I was really lucky finding a 1100 it is just the right size for me.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I have been off & on but not looking very much. I did come across something that looked similar to you & I believe it was an Ellis but I don't remember the model number or how big it was. I'll keep my eye out for the 1100 so I can see how big it is. 

Will


----------



## RandyM (Feb 13, 2014)

Will,

The 1100 is the smallest that Ellis makes, they just go up in size from there. This saw uses an 8 foot blade if that helps give you perspective. For me it was just the next logical size step up from my 4x6 Enco. Oh, and if you see one on Craig's List don't hesitate, they go pretty quickly.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 13, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Will,
> 
> The 1100 is the smallest that Ellis makes, they just go up in size from there. This saw uses an 8 foot blade if that helps give you perspective. For me it was just the next logical size step up from my 4x6 Enco. Oh, and if you see one on Craig's List don't hesitate, they go pretty quickly.



Thanks Randy, good info. I'll keep an eye out, I've seen Ellis pop up before, just never knew anything about them so I thought nothing of them. I know condition is everything but what is a fair price range for an 1100? Around here, people on Craigslist think older machinery is gold & try to sell them for high prices like they were collectable antiques or something. A bit of exaggeration but many people really are nuts.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 13, 2014)

Darn it Randy!  Now you've got me scanning Craig's list and local ads for a small Ellis like this one.  Very nice saw.

You're doing a bang up job on the beautification.

-Ron


----------



## RandyM (Feb 14, 2014)

darkzero said:


> I know condition is everything but what is a fair price range for an 1100?



Will, he was asking $1200 and we agreed on $1000. They sell for $2500 new. Yeah, everything is always worth more when you are selling.



ScrapMetal said:


> Darn it Randy!  Now you've got me scanning Craig's list and local ads for a small Ellis like this one.  Very nice saw.
> 
> You're doing a bang up job on the beautification.
> 
> -Ron



Thank you Ron, Nice to know my job here is done.  :lmao:

- - - Updated - - -

Here is a shot of some parts straight from the blast cabinet and ready for powder coating. Also, the head frame is all mounted and ready for assembly.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking good Randy.  I'm thinking you may have been an artist in a previous life!


----------



## darkzero (Feb 15, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Will, he was asking $1200 and we agreed on $1000. They sell for $2500 new. Yeah, everything is always worth more when you are selling.



Thanks Randy.

WOW, that looks brand new.....probably better than brand new!


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 15, 2014)

I had one of these in my shop when I was a 2-man division of a large sign company.  I bought it new and can't say enough about how useful these are.  The machines we made were fussy for cleanliness so the dry cutting was actually a plus.  The only disadvantage, as my memory serves me, was that they were a little hard to visually set up a cut. We managed anyway.  Super job on your restoration efforts. I too like to see things neatly restored. I'm in the long term ("spare" time) process of repainting my Harrison M300 long-bed lathe. I guess I gott'a wait for better weather since the egregious increase in cost of propane.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 15, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> Looking good Randy.  I'm thinking you may have been an artist in a previous life!



Thanks Steve, but if I recall correctly you are a gifted artist yourself.

- - - Updated - - -



uncle harry said:


> I had one of these in my shop when I was a 2-man division of a large sign company.  I bought it new and can't say enough about how useful these are.  The machines we made were fussy for cleanliness so the dry cutting was actually a plus.  The only disadvantage, as my memory serves me, was that they were a little hard to visually set up a cut. We managed anyway.  Super job on your restoration efforts. I too like to see things neatly restored. I'm in the long term ("spare" time) process of repainting my Harrison M300 long-bed lathe. I guess I gott'a wait for better weather since the egregious increase in cost of propane.



Thanks for the info Harry. Yeah, that propane shortage and price hikes are not what we needed this winter.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 18, 2014)

*Final Assembly Continues*

Here are the latest.


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow..........just wow!


----------



## ddushane (Feb 18, 2014)

Very Nice Randy!!!! Did you get your Logan rebuilt yet?

Dwayne


----------



## xalky (Feb 18, 2014)

Randy, that band saw has got me envious, and thats saying a lot. I typically don't get envious. :LOL: That band saw would be perfect for me. Your restoration is top notch. I'll bet it didn't even look that good when it was brand spankin new.  

Marcel


----------



## LJP (Feb 18, 2014)

Randy, 
Really nice job! Impressed with the paint job. 
I usually want to get onto the next thing, so the paint never happens for me. Looks great!
Larry


----------



## RandyM (Feb 19, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> Wow..........just wow!



Thanks!



ddushane said:


> Very Nice Randy!!!! Did you get your Logan rebuilt yet?
> 
> Dwayne



DWAYNE! You sure have been quiet lately. Hope everything is well and OK in your world? Sorry, the Logan is still awaiting its turn. I am hoping to get to it this summer now but, you know how life has a way of getting IN THE WAY sometimes. What's new with you?



xalky said:


> Randy, that band saw has got me envious, and thats saying a lot. I typically don't get envious. :LOL: That band saw would be perfect for me. Your restoration is top notch. I'll bet it didn't even look that good when it was brand spankin new.
> 
> Marcel



Thank you Marcel. Not bad for a foam roller then? The major large parts all done with a foam roller for the gray.



LJP said:


> Randy,
> Really nice job! Impressed with the paint job.
> I usually want to get onto the next thing, so the paint never happens for me. Looks great!
> Larry



Thank you Larry. The saw is done in a mixture of powder coat and enamel paint with a foam roller. I am the other type, I sweat the details and take my time doing them. I like my stuff to look as good as they work. I am not saying you don't, but it is who I am. Oh, don't get me wrong, I have all kinds of other projects waiting their turn also.


----------



## ddushane (Feb 19, 2014)

Randy, just been trying to catch up on knife orders, but I did get an ER40 Collet Chuck ordered for my Logan 1920-1, and ordered a set of collets. Looking forward to them coming in. I have the ER collets for my other two lathes and really love'm. You did an outstanding job on the band saw. I love all the pictures. I've got a 6"x18" surface grinder all tore apart waiting patiently for me. But like you said, life has a way of getting us distracted. 

Dwayne


----------



## RandyM (Feb 19, 2014)

ddushane said:


> Randy, I did get an ER40 Collet Chuck ordered for my Logan 1920-1, and ordered a set of collets. Looking forward to them coming in. I have the ER collets for my other two lathes and really love'm.
> 
> Dwayne



I would like to see how you make this work once you get everthing. Where did you purchase them from?


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2014)

JScott said:


> Randy, as noted this bandsaw is going to look better than new when you finish it.  Heck, it looks better than new now!
> 
> Are you using stainless steel bolts for the reassembly?



Thank you JS. You are sharp eye. Actually, yes, I am selectively using them. Mostly for eye candy.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 4, 2014)

Getting closer, here is more of my progress.


----------



## David (Mar 4, 2014)

Randy you should send some photos to Ellis, they would also be jealous!  Your making them look bad and it's their saw!  Very nice work, that saw should do you on out without any problems!!

David


----------



## RandyM (Mar 4, 2014)

:thankyou: David, that is very kind of you.


----------



## Duey C (Mar 6, 2014)

You making that little saw look beautiful and function perfectly is so cool to me at this hour.
I have spent the last three days bent over one of these little honeys making production parts!
It sure does not look as good as your starting point.........
Would you point me in the direction of making the cute little vice work better? Same-same but I need to use an 11R Vice Grip to help it out.
Beautiful project!


----------



## RandyM (Mar 6, 2014)

Duey C said:


> Would you point me in the direction of making the cute little vice work better? Same-same but I need to use an 11R Vice Grip to help it out.
> Beautiful project!



Thank you Duey for your kind words. What I did of course was completely dissassemble the entire vice, clean it, make it pretty, re-assemble, and lubed it. I understand you are in no position to do all that. What I would recommend is to make sure it is lubed well. There is an oil hole on top of the main vise housing casting. Then I would unclamp it from the table, turn it over and adjust the thumb screw to see if that will help. Otherwise you just may have used it too much that is well wore out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 6, 2014)

Ellis does not recommend the use of coolant in making cuts.------ Why would Ellis  do this---- I always thought you added life to the band and got a better cut with lube??
Your work is outstanding---------- Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 6, 2014)

Gary Max said:


> Ellis does not recommend the use of coolant in making cuts.------ Why would Ellis  do this---- I always thought you added life to the band and got a better cut with lube??



You are correct, Ellis does more than recommend, they insist you do not use coolant on their saws. Someone did use coolant on this saw before I started the re-construction, boy what a mess. Not one ball bearing could be turned by hand, froze up solid and not rust. Here is my personal opinion, I think that for most cutting, lube or coolant is not really needed if you have the correct blade (tpi), speed, and feed. The saw I am replacing is an asian 4 x 6 and I never used lube or coolant. And I cut everything from steel to aluminum, to bar and plate, to pipe and tubing. My blades lasted a long time unless I did something foolish. I really don't think you need coolant as well. My mode of operation is to set the blade speed to medium, use a medium blade (tpi, usually variable pitch), and not over do it on the feed. But again, this is just my opinion.



Gary Max said:


> Your work is outstanding---------- Thanks for sharing.



:thankyou:


----------



## Duey C (Mar 6, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Then I would unclamp it from the table, turn it over and adjust the thumb screw to see if that will help. Otherwise you just may have used it too much that is well wore out. Hope this helps.



Aha! An "adjusto" (thumb screw) underneath...... I likeys! 
I'm new to that shop but I am also the now resident mechanic/fix-all guy. I think I'll rip it apart in the morning!
Thanks Randy!


----------



## RandyM (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, it's as finished as it's gonna be for now. I still have plans for some more mods but, they will have to wait for the time being. The machine is all tuned up and cuts real smooooooooth. Here are the pics.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 7, 2014)

That is a great looking saw.  Good job.  Did you use a paint gun for that gorgeous paint job? 

Rick


----------



## RandyM (Mar 7, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> That is a great looking saw.  Good job.  Did you use a paint gun for that gorgeous paint job?
> 
> Rick



Hi Rick,

No, the big stuff in the gray was with a foam roller and hardener added to the paint. The rest is all powder coat. Almost forgot, the black is out of a spray can (motor and gearbox) the truniun black is powder coat.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 7, 2014)

Randy,

That is one beautiful saw!  Your attention to detail is amazing.  Great job!!!

Steve


----------



## genec (Mar 7, 2014)

matches the rest of your shop


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this one but I am glad I found it. Cool saw and a first class restore. Beautiful work! I have a band saw to restore myself, maybe when the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 7, 2014)

Better than new Randy!!!--good job--I've got about 8 to 10 saws that could need restoring if you have a lot of free time--just kidding-----not about having 10 saws though--reality sets in---Dave


----------



## RandyM (Mar 8, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know how I missed this one but I am glad I found it. Cool saw and a first class restore. Beautiful work! I have a band saw to restore myself, maybe when the weather warms up a bit.





Dave Smith said:


> Better than new Randy!!!--good job--I've got about 8 to 10 saws that could need restoring if you have a lot of free time--just kidding-----not about having 10 saws though--reality sets in---Dave



Thanks Guys, I appreciate the acknowledgement. Now get to the shop and start your restorations.


----------



## ddushane (Mar 10, 2014)

Randy,  I got the ER40 Collet Chuck in this weekend, I'll try to get a picture of it and get it posted, I bought it from    "http://www.shop.tallgrasstools.com" I'm looking forward to using it, 

Dwayne


----------



## frostheave (Jul 9, 2014)

Heck with a brand new Ellis.  I want a Randy!  Just absolutely amazing.  Thanks for linking to it in today's bandsaw post.  

Bob


----------



## NightWing (Jul 9, 2014)

Years back when I had my manufacturing company, I bought the Ellis 1600.  It was an excellent machine.  It had a little rotary wire brush that rubbed against the blade at an angle and that helped to keep chips clear of the teeth.  Ellis offered a solenoid operated air blast kit in lieu of coolant.

The saw was a workhorse and I think the only part we had to replace was the down feed cylinder.  I seem to recall that Ellis recommended 8 lbs of down pressure on the blade.

Another excellent machine of theirs is the belt grinder.  It is pricey but what a wonderful machine it was.  We used ours almost every day.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 27, 2016)

I never had time to restore my tool to the standard I wished to.  It  was always
buy something I needed, fix what was needed, Muck it , oil it and use it.
But I was lucky, my work turned out Fine.  Of course in the end, I had a 
Reputation no money and no shop, and cruddy tools that went to a friend.
            You do lovely Work, I offer great admiration ! ........BLJHB.


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 10, 2017)

I love that Heinrich style vise. Never seen one on a saw. I am a big fan of Ellis products. As usual, great work. 

Randy


----------



## Hal H (Mar 11, 2017)

RandyM said:


> I always do more than a freshen-up things, I like to improve things to make them work better or faster. See if you can find all of the improvements I made to this as things unfold here. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> Here is more of the trunion assembly.
> ...



Randy do you get a discount from your insurance Co. having a  Fire Hydrant in your shop ?  

Hal


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 11, 2017)

Beautiful job on the saw and the upgrades Randy. You do good work me amigo. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Hal H (Mar 11, 2017)

Randy
You did a great job on the rebuild, it turned out great.
You added several improvements, new chip tray handle, bushing for transport handle, painted the pointer red,  added a bumper for the cutting head,   electrical outlet,  a long handle for the table pivot clamp.
Are the slide plates, for the blade tension  adjustment made of brass ?
Did you replace the rubber tires on the band saw blade wheels ?
Any upgrades I missed ?

Hal


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 11, 2017)

randyjaco said:


> I love that Heinrich style vise. Never seen one on a saw. I am a big fan of Ellis products. As usual, great work.
> 
> Randy


These "cam lock" vices offered by Ellis are the weak link to this otherwise nice saw. I purchased an extra cam lock vise when I bought my 1800 new to secure both ends as I do a lot of gang/stacked cutting. They work great for straight cutting but slip when cutting 45 degree (single piece) angles resulting in blade tooth breakage. I have taken them apart for cleaning, lubing, and adjusting only to have them let me down time and time again when cutting the next angle. I learned to use a C-clamp to prevent the material from being sucked/pulled in to prevent the issue but all that went away when I broke down and purchased the screw type vise they now offer.
http://www.ellissaw.com/accessories/#bandsaw-vises.

Randy, you did a beautiful restoration. I like the finished colors you used, the saw looks better than new.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 12, 2017)

Hal H said:


> Randy
> You did a great job on the rebuild, it turned out great.
> You added several improvements, new chip tray handle, bushing for transport handle, painted the pointer red,  added a bumper for the cutting head,   electrical outlet,  a long handle for the table pivot clamp.
> Are the slide plates, for the blade tension  adjustment made of brass ?
> ...



Hal,
You are correct, the slide plates were up-graded to brass. The blade wheels were replaced entirely. The rubber is molded onto them and it was way easier to just replace the whole wheel. I think I added a knob to replace the bolt for the one blade guide adjustment otherwise I think you found all the hidden treasures.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 12, 2017)

Hal H said:


> Randy do you get a discount from your insurance Co. having a  Fire Hydrant in your shop ?
> 
> Hal



Hal, good one.

Actually, the fire plug is cement and a lawn ornament. It was getting a fresh coat of paint also.


----------



## Hal H (Mar 12, 2017)

Randy

I didn't think you built your shop around it. 

Thanks for your reply.

Hal


----------



## Alan H. (Apr 25, 2017)

Randy, what did you use for the linear bearings for the moving handle.?


----------



## RandyM (Apr 25, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Randy, what did you use for the linear bearings for the moving handle.?



Alan,

I just used aluminum, nothing fancy. I don't move the saw all that much and precision movement is not an issue. I did up-grade the handle, made if a little longer and out of Stainless (had it lying around).


----------



## pgk (Aug 22, 2017)

Geeze Randy, when you said you had a used 1100 I didn't realize that it looks better than the new one I have coming! LOL Hope your using cotton gloves to keep the finger prints at bay!!  Sweet Lord that saw looks awesome man, beautiful job!!
Pete


----------



## RandyM (Aug 22, 2017)

pgk said:


> Geeze Randy, when you said you had a used 1100 I didn't realize that it looks better than the new one I have coming! LOL Hope your using cotton gloves to keep the finger prints at bay!!  Sweet Lord that saw looks awesome man, beautiful job!!
> Pete




Pretty funny Pete. Yeah, I think it turned out pretty good considering with what I started with. No, I don't baby it, no gloves, no handy wipes, and no turning it only Sunday mornings for 5 minutes. Actually, since I have restored it has cut a lot of metal.

Hey Pete, when are you expecting delivery?


----------



## pgk (Aug 22, 2017)

My saw is in, just need to go pick it up.. Got my trailer back down here from my cabin, now just need to make time for the 90 min trip over there to pick up... The wait is killing me. lol Take good care of that 1100 she sure is a beauty!


----------

